
Smart Fishing Float Indiegogo - standingstill
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/smartfloat-smart-fishing-float-with-mobile-app/x/8746035#/
======
standingstill
Smart fishing float is a creative product that will make great effect in
fishing. You can monitor the fish bite conditions by your mobile phone. What
you need to do is: download an APP named " SMARTFLOAT " and connect this smart
float with mobilephone through Bluetooth ( maximum range 15m distance ). With
this item you don't need to keep your eyes fixed on the float on water any
more, just play with your mobile phone and catch fish, you can check the stock
quotation, play mobile games, chat with friends, take photos while fishing.

Main Features: Made of imported balsa wood, this wood is the lightest in the
world, floating in the water Quite convenient for fishing at night, say
goodbye to flashlight and floats with light that uncomfortable to your eyes
You need to download an APP named " SMARTFLOAT " ( download from google play,
or scan the two-dimension code on user manual ) Powered by 1 x CR435 battery (
package includes 2pcs batteries ), working for 8 hours ( approx ) Support
mobile phone system: IOS 5, Android 4.3+ Sensity: Adjustable ( 12 modes for
adjusting by mobilephone ) Attention: This smart fishing float only powered by
CR435 battery, don't try to install other batteries, or the float will be
damaged

